# pale face and dark circles under eyes = dairy intolrence?



## Neptune2 (Aug 24, 2005)

I was reading the website fedup with food additives and found that info
"If you have any reason to suspect dairy foods - pale face, dark circles under eyes..." is that true? I have a pale face all the time, and I am having the worst dark circles under my eyes, that are getting worst over time no matter how rested I am, could that be the reason??? I do have loads of dairy in my daily intake. I don't know I am just shocked, and most of all don't know what to do to replace that.
Anybody with thoughts or more info about this?
Thanks


----------



## lorelei (Dec 31, 2004)

I think it could be true for any allergy- not just dairy.


----------



## rainyday (Apr 28, 2006)

definitely can be true for any allergy. In kids, doctors call them allergic shiners. It could also be anemia too, and some of it can just be age - as we get older our skin gets thinner, and that's especially noticeable under the eyes.

For me, I notice that I have to get good sleep consistently or I have dark circles. And they don't go away after just one or two good nights of sleep. So, if I have a really sleepless night, they'll gradually get better over the next few nights if I get good sleep each of those nights, but it takes a while for them to go away completely.

And at this time of year, a pale face could just mean it's winter! And less color in your skin can make dark circles more obvious.


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

It's actually not necessarily an allergy (though usually you will see allergies at this stage) it's an issue of malabsorption. The allergic shiners are generally mineral deficiencies which can be a result of allergies amongst other things. Pale face falls into this category as well and can be an issue of anemia which also has several causes and different types.

However, foods you eat regularly are almost always the culprits. Commonly dairy, soy, gluten, dairy, citrus, nuts, peanuts and chocolate are big offenders.

The best way to know is to go off dairy for 6 weeks or so and see if you notice a difference in your appearance and the way you feel.


----------



## madskye (Feb 20, 2006)

You might be sensitive to dairy. I have pale face and eye circles and I am definitely sensitive to dairy--I drink lactaid now, and I almost never crave ice cream because it just doesn't agree with me.

I have read that if you cut out dairy, eating pineapple will help cleanse your system of the dairy gunk. (Not sure I can scientifically back that up though!)


----------



## krankedyann (May 28, 2005)

I've gotten off of my allergens and healed my gut, yet my allergic shiners remain. So I'm not convinced it's something I can get rid of.


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

How do you know you are healed? We've been at this for years and are still not 100% yet.

Plus, it's really not about the gut permeability, it's about the ability to utilize and have a adequate store of minerals.

Even if your gut is healed if you haven't built up your nutritional stores the shiners will remain.


----------



## krankedyann (May 28, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *firefaery* 
How do you know you are healed? We've been at this for years and are still not 100% yet.

Plus, it's really not about the gut permeability, it's about the ability to utilize and have a adequate store of minerals.

Even if your gut is healed if you haven't built up your nutritional stores the shiners will remain.

I no longer have any symptoms of problems, my poop looks right, and I'm no longer reacting to any foods other than gluten, since I'm celiac. We're trialing dairy right now, and so far so good. I haven't done it before now just out of fear of throwing up and reacting.

I now find trace minerals revolting to the taste, my need for salt has started decreasing, my teeth are almost completely healed, my hair has grown back and returned to normal, my skin has gone back to normal, etc... My symptoms of adrenal fatigue and other problems are gone as well.


----------



## Neptune2 (Aug 24, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rainyday* 

For me, I notice that I have to get good sleep consistently or I have dark circles. And they don't go away after just one or two good nights of sleep. So, if I have a really sleepless night, they'll gradually get better over the next few nights if I get good sleep each of those nights, but it takes a while for them to go away completely.

And at this time of year, a pale face could just mean it's winter! And less color in your skin can make dark circles more obvious.

It was like that for me at a point also. I was having more dark circles when tired and during winter and all. BUt when I got preggo the first time, my face became paler and my dark circle became very noticable, and no matter what I do now, wheter I sleep more or less, whater the season, they are there. I have no clue as what changed then, but something did!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *firefaery* 
It's actually not necessarily an allergy (though usually you will see allergies at this stage) it's an issue of malabsorption. The allergic shiners are generally mineral deficiencies which can be a result of allergies amongst other things. Pale face falls into this category as well and can be an issue of anemia which also has several causes and different types.

However, foods you eat regularly are almost always the culprits. Commonly dairy, soy, gluten, dairy, citrus, nuts, peanuts and chocolate are big offenders.

The best way to know is to go off dairy for 6 weeks or so and see if you notice a difference in your appearance and the way you feel.

thanks for that. Now please tell me, if I do cut out dairy, how do I compensate for calcium?


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

There are plenty of other calcium rich foods. And, if you are uncomfortable with that you can always supplement.

Bok choy, almonds, broccoli, kale, sesame seeds and bone broth are all great sources.


----------

